# How to make your own hand paddles



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*WOW*

Adrian,

One of if not the most complete and well illustrated set of directions I have seen.

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## AdrianTregoning (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks mate!  If you have any suggestions, fire away. I'd also love to see what people come up with. The design/outline of the paddle could be worked on I'm sure. Everyone has their own ideas, so please do share


----------



## glcasson21 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Adrian,
I've been exclusively handpaddling and making my own for about 3 years now. I thought I'd offer some of my ideas that I've came up with over the years. 

I also use the powerpaws design (best design ever) and I'm actually happy with the size. I'm not sure if you are aware of it, but powerpaws made several different sizes. I use the medium size to paddle with and I have a smaller size for a backup that I keep in my boat.

I use 55 gallon plastic drums to make mine. They already have curvature...probably not as rigid but they are thin and lightweight (not to mention cheap). I know of others that have used old kayaks to make some but I really like the curve of the drums. 

Buckles: I've had two swims now due to those plastic buckles breaking loose during a beatdown. Not to say I wouldn't have swam anyway...but I didn't have a chance once the buckle broke and my handpaddle came off. So i've changed my design to metal cam strap buckles. They are heavier, but lock on securely and I never have to worry about them breaking. I'm in Colorado so I always wear gloves. I imagine the metal buckles would be uncomfortable on bare hands...also, I never had this problem with Powerpaws...only when I started making my own. Maybe I just got cheaply made buckles?? But either way I'm happy with my buckles now. 

Foam: Another modification I've made is that I put a very thin layer of foam...about 1/4" or so where my hands are. The foam extends out just past my fingertips and I sand it down on the ends so that it doesn't cause any resistance on the water. The purpose of the foam is so my paddles float when I swim. Otherwise the paddles just sink and you have to make another set. I don't like the foam to cover the entire paddle because of the resistance on the water and the overall paddle is just too thick. And it's just too much foam. they float fine with just a small amount.

leashes: I also toyed with leashes around my wrists to prevent losing them. I never had much success. I wanted them to stay on my wrists during a swim or scout, but break loose if they became entraped in a rock during my swim (didn't wanna get my arm ripped off). I never found the right snap to make that work, so I just gave up and stuck with the foam.

Well that's all I've got. Thanks so much for sharing your document. Very informative! I like your idea of using the chisel to punch the holes for the webbing. I normally just use a Dremel and my holes are rough and jagged sometimes. The chisel seems to make a very smooth hole.

Later,
Gavin


----------



## AdrianTregoning (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Gavin,

No I didn't know about the different sizes. I have no idea which size these were..

Hmmm, the metal buckles sounds good. I guess I'd also wear gloves as it's cold here in the Western Cape of South Africa - I haven't had the chance to test them as our season experienced some drought. I felt that just by wearing them it felt like they may come off in a beatdown. 

Foam, excellent idea! Thanks for that!! I was thinking of putting something under the fingers, maybe a carefully layed out strip of expoxy glue so that the fingers have something to grip on to too. 

Many thanks for the tips, I actually have no hand paddling experience, yet. So I do appreciate it. I think I'll add your comments to that page if you don't mind. I can mention your name (surname?) or just keep it anonymous if you wish.

Have a super weekend,
Adrian :mrgreen:


----------



## glcasson21 (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't mind you adding my comments at all...name or ananymous makes no difference to me. I just make paddles for myself and a couple buddies use them in place of a breakdown. I don't manufacture or sell them at all. 

Also, 
I'll try to post a pic of mine so you can see the foam. The foam adds grip, makes them float, and keeps your hands a little warmer (not just touching cold ass plastic the whole time). 

good luck learning how to handpaddle. It's really frustruating at times, but really fun too!

later,
gavin


----------



## AdrianTregoning (Feb 23, 2009)

Great stuff! You could mail me the pic, and I'll post it up. Yeah I'm also not planning on selling these, way too much effort for that you could sell them.
Mail: adriantregoningAThotmailDOTcom


----------



## afaust (Jun 14, 2010)

How difficult is it to pop our skirt with hand paddles on?


----------



## glcasson21 (Apr 16, 2009)

not difficult at all...you can either leave them on and push out, blowing the skirt with your knee. Or you can just sling them off and pull. Lots of people seem to freak out a bit about this, but I've absolutely never had trouble getting them off when I need to.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

So now the big question is... Who has access to 55 gallon plastic drum? Please let me know need some hand paddles as a break down. Plus they are alot of fun in the park.


----------



## Gabosan (Sep 3, 2013)

*Using your information*

Hi, i just finished my hand paddles. I´m glad i found your information, planning on using them as a back up, but looking forward to using them in the river too. I used the 55 gallon plastic, and the curvature seems right. 

Take a look at the pictures

HUILA OUTDOOR: Remos extra para cargar en el kayak


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

goldcamp said:


> So now the big question is... Who has access to 55 gallon plastic drum? Please let me know need some hand paddles as a break down. Plus they are alot of fun in the park.


 Made a boat for BYOB (build your own boat) for Royal Gorge Whitewater Festival with 55 gallon plastic drums. Should be drinking booty beer on that note- it flipped. Source for drums- good ole craigslist. Should be able to find one for about $25. Sure it will be a good source for multiple pairs.


----------



## AdrianTregoning (Feb 23, 2009)

Excellent!! They look super good!

I still get people mailing me asking for the PDF and CAD drawings. I am aware that the links are a bit broken, at some stage I'll fix that but don't mind mailing them to anyone until I get into gear again 

Have a super duper day,
Adrian


----------



## Gabosan (Sep 3, 2013)

The links worked for me just fine. Maybe it will nice if you upload the PDF version of the template, i just found the pdf for the curve. 

Did get to be familiar with the hand paddles? how was the experience?.. i havent´t found too much recent information on that, it seems that they were kind of popular a few years ago but then they kinda disappear,,,,, just what I saw on the internet. Where i live, there are only 2 paddlers in the city,, hehe,, and we have a lot of rivers.


----------



## AdrianTregoning (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmmm, I am pretty sure I originally uploaded everything  I will make a plan at some stage. 

To be honest I never got round to trying them properly. Messed around on a wave a little but that's it. Pathetic, I know...  Have been paddling far less than before, and paragliding, bodyboarding, surfing and windsurfing 98% of the free time I have  Maybe next year, when our paddling season comes round again.


----------



## Gabosan (Sep 3, 2013)

And thank you for the information,, it worked really well


----------



## AdrianTregoning (Feb 23, 2009)

Pleasure! If admin allows, and if the forum software allows, I can upload the documents to this thread.


----------

